# Is There a Pill??



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Over the last five or so years, I've began to see I'm loosing the enthusiasm and drive for the Hunt. Doesn't matter...Big game, small game, waterfowl. I remember my Dad going through the same thing when he began to get older as well. Anyone else going through this as you grow into your "Golden Years"? I wish they made a pill you could take to boost your activity in the outdoors! They make the Purple one for other activities.


----------



## USMCmatt (Nov 24, 2020)

Maybe passing your knowledge on to a new generation of hunters or someone eager to learn may reignite it. Seeing the passion and desire burn in someone new for the first time might bring you back to when you first started? Just a thought.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's all part of the fall into irrelevance called old age. Like the old eyes and ears, the endless energy and sexual desire, that sharpness of youth fades. Bloodlust seems like a dream and the path to the fulfillment of instincts change. Old age is for the old. 70 is the new 50, yeah right.
But wait, is there an up side to all this change, all this loss? I'll bet you still enjoy just getting out. Don't the mountain flowers seem prettier, can't you taste that forest fresh air? Age brings empathy and quiet. A slowness, that if given half a chance, will bring enlightenment. These things are waiting for you as you get older...your golden years. Cheer up, tell a few more lies and laugh at your foolishness... and most of all, don't waste the future living in the past.
Like our old pointy eared friend would say..."Live long and Prosper"


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have a dog? My dad loves going out with his dog. He gave up big game hunting years ago. He went with me as a kid, but he never had a tag. He does love to come out and shoot roosters and geese with me though. But I think that is more of a product of spending time with me and my boys, more my boys than me. 

He does love to fish still though. Like love it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 67 and have no problem with getting excited about the upcoming draws, results, and hunts. I just enjoy getting out during the general rifle season and throwing rocks at the little bucks that are near the road to scare them off a ways. I also always have a fishing pole with me to check out new waters during the deer hunt, that is some of the best fishing. The fish are hungry and you never know what you might catch. 

A number of years ago we were hunting a new area and every pond that we came upon before the hunt started I threw the line in to see if there were any fish in it By the time that we got back to camp I had a limit of fish for dinner that night.

It is just fun getting away from all the rush and crowds of city life and enjoy the time up in the woods, no pills needed.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Like BP and Critter say, you just need to adjust your expectations. Maybe I am weird but sunrise is the best time of day. Hunting just gives another excuse to get up and enjoy it.

It has been quite a few years since I used filling a tag or limit as the measure for a successful hunt. 

Seeing new country, re-learning old country, meeting new people, connecting with old friends, all are good reasons to look forward to the hunts.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been up and at and it hours before daylight for as long as I can remember. I enjoy the outdoors, spent many hours in the woods and marsh over the years and have a great dog. If I could sleep in, I wouldn't be disappointed if I missed a morning hunt. 


I enjoyed being with the kids on the hunt this year and mostly enjoyed playing corn hole with the grandkids. Like BP said about slowing down and seeing the other side of the hunt and how priorities change as you age. I agree 100%! If I draw a tag I do get a little excited about the hunt. I think it's mostly the anticipation of what's to come. 


After thinking about the comments and what I feel, I believe it comes down to not expecting the greatest hunt. Prepare my mind for the worse and not be disappointed if the outcome isn't what I thought it should have been. I also think it's the crowded hunting grounds. Seems there are folks everywhere I look and places I thought they would never be.


Hopefully this coming season will produce my last LE tag and I can punch the tag with a beast! (Icing on the cake) 


Thanks for all the suggestions and input! I appreciate it. Guess you guys are the Pill.:smile:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The last couple of years have taught me something I've come to think is important.

Pace yourself.

This year, beyond spring turkey, I started scouting for elk at the end of june or beginning of July, hunted all through archery in the manti, AND the extended area, rifle, and ended with muzzy. All the while grouse were teasing me. Up in the mountains about every freaking weekend, and right now, I'm done, done, DONE. In 2018, i did all that AND did deer muzzy for 8 solid days in the manti, humping up the mountain every morning. I was DONE then too.

Next year, I think I'm just going with tukrey, elk archery, and deer muzzy, and go chase pine hens for fun after that. Seriously, grouse hunting with nothing really at stake, is fun and relaxing. It's a nice relaxing afternoon in the mountains, and if you get one, great, if not, it was still great. My problem with big game, is I always feel like there's "alot on the line", so i'm always pushing myself. I get too objective oriented.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been ptarmigan hunting in like 3 years....I'm done...It's over....stick a fork in me.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In retiring the end of January. :mrgreen:
I'm going to dedicate poach.......Uh, I mean hunt......:grin:
I'll do the 3 season elk tag if it's still an option this fall. 
Not so I can kill. So I can just be out and about. 
I have slowed down, hung out and goofed off the last few years. Have enjoyed the hunts more and done better the last little bit than ever did being intense and all serious. Got a nice deer this year. 
Like Taxi, i spent time with the grandkids. I got to bow hunt with one grandson (just him and I) and rifle hunt with the middle daughter and her boys this fall. Was better than my hunt. 
That's how I want it to be going forward. 


I worked a LOT of hours for a Lot of years in my career. I was in management for 38 of the years. 
Looking forward to spending time just hanging out with no deadlines, no having to be back for work, and not having to be a ping pong ball all the time. 

That will be my pill 8)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In retrospect, I should probably explain my dedicate poach statement.......

When the dedicated hunter program started years ago, I knew SEVERAL guys who got into it. 
They were supposed to take 2 deer in 3 years.......right ??
Well, they were more along the lines of taking 2 deer a year for 3 years. 

So, I started calling it the dedicated poacher program, instead of the dedicated hunter program. 
I did discuss it a couple of Fish and Game personal. They did not disagree with me at all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I understood your comment in jest :smile:

I'm part of a group of DH who most have been in the system since the beginning. Of the 8 I don't think any of them has averaged 1 deer in 3 years much less taking extra.

Enjoy your retirement! It's awesome!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I did the D H program one time, starting in 2009. 
I quite enjoyed it. But I killed my two the first two years, both on the muzzle hunt. Never made it to the rifle hunt. I figured that with my lifetime license it wasn't worth it. 
Now that I will have the time, it will be worth doing. 
I think the "poaching part" of it is not anywhere near what it was back then. 

This is the one I got the first year......chased him for 2 years with a bow an couldn't get him. 
Didn't see him during the bow hunt, so I figured he was dead. Caught him during the muzzle hunt and figured out where he was bedding during the day. Went in a 9:30 am and got him.
The second year I took a decent 27" 4 point on the muzzle hunt. 
So I sat out the deer hunt in 2012. First time ever not having a deer tag.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm uh lets just say old. Because of health issues I don't big game hunt anymore or take long walks with a shotgun but I have turned into a varmint hunting freak . Love spending time wrapped up next to a warm gun. I guess turn that passion into another interest.


----------

